# Paracord Rifle sling?



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Anyone got good directions to make one? When I say good directions I mean, idiot proof lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Buy one from fr3db3ar he makes them...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree, great prices and quality.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

If you already have the cord there are plenty of utube videos that give you ideas.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Fred makes some good stuff, and helped me figure out how to make my own as well.

I made one rifle slung, but did a weave of some sort vs the cobra knot. Turned out pretty cool, but I have no idea what site I got the idea from.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short is really good at making em

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I understand why u may want to build your own , I do the same on lots of gear . But as for a paracord sling , fr3db3ar is the man !! wide selection of styles and colors and great prices ..


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

If you search macrame I'm sure you can find all kinds of sites that will show you patterns and knots. That and time will get you everything you need.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

I have to second the fr3db3ar suggestion. Got on of his call lanyards. Top notch!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Don't scratch your head....Call Fr3d.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Haha. Nice Don

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hahaha Don. Fred Fred Fred !


----------

